# what are you sister hobbys



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

i personally like rc cars as well as my fish


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I love to paint/draw although I havent been able to do it lately. Camping is a big one of bob and I's

Photography is fun as well


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Beating people with sticks:


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I do a lot of things some think are hobbys i see as chores lol
sewing ,dogs ,kids .
Id have to say children are very amusing and very smart little creatures .
so think i like that best!

the kid next door he will get me up very earily by making the dogs bark ..... to come and play with my sister (he thinks julie is my sister)
I tell him no and feed him something then wait till someone starts yelling in the hall for him lmao (he is never missed)


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I collect militaria (first and second world war helmets mainly now).

If you think this hobby is pricey, trust me, it doesn`t even come close to militaria!

Eric, I have a couple friends who do Kendo too. They really enjoy it, but I don`t understand it =P


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Turtles and tortoises are my other thing. I also go painballing all the time. Now that is a pricey sport.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Hobbies.. OOH I gots lots!

Collecting Transformer, specifically Starscream figures. Have any unloved or unwanted Starscreams, send him my way. I have between 80 - 100 figures pretaining to him, that includes non transforming toys and sundry. 

Collecting/painting warhammer figures. I have thousands of points worth.

Painting, drawing and whatnot. I am artistic, so I like to work with my hands. One reason DIY things appeal to me. 

Writing fan fictions. I enjoy trying to paint with words.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

I do a lot of other stuff when I'm not with my girlfriend, though a lot I still do with her;

Skiing
Golfing
Pond Hockey (rink in the park on my street)
Mountain Biking
Woodworking/carpentry
random gadget making

I also enjoy attempting new completely useless/stupid ideas in my field (prosthetics/orthotics) - hardly ever works out, but when I does, it works well!


now don't any of you tell me your sport is expensive until you do it competitively! I used to race downhill skiing, that was $$$$$$$$$ .... $2,000 on just skiis is tough, $950 on bindings!? and $800 more on boots!?!? all for something that costs $50 to do it for 8 hours!! LOL I love it! (seriously I do) - That was fun until I got hit by a car while biking, the injuries didn't catch up to me until a few months ago, (2.5+years post accident)- my knee will require surgery in 5-10 years, to repair a lot....Surgeon didn't want to do it now - told me to deal with the pain, and be happy I have my knee for now...said I was too young to do it now....

My gf and I are going skiing on valentines! HA! we're dorks I know!

next is golfing, again 4 hours and $30+ later, oh and $1500 on clubs BAH!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

My other hobbies are shark diving and travelling & shopping . You wanna talk money lol? The flights alone are scary, lodging and the dive gear itself I refuse to total up. Then again not being eaten is definately worth the $$$$.  

Other hobbies include fish keeping. ha ha ha!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> My other hobbies are shark diving and travelling & shopping . You wanna talk money lol? The flights alone are scary, lodging and the dive gear itself I refuse to total up. Then again not being eaten is definately worth the $$$$.
> 
> Other hobbies include fish keeping. ha ha ha!


hehe I had a feeling you were going to chime in with the shark diving and the expenses! that's why I snorkel until I can afford diving! hehe


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Lol, expensive hobbies...

The bogu (suit of armour) I wear for Kendo is hand made, and cost JPY 550 000 (About $7300 CAD), plus the gi + hakama (Blue uniform to wear underneath) cost about JPY 50 000 ($600CAD) together, and the shinai (Bamboo practice swords) cost about JPY4000 - 6000 each, and I break about one every month.

I too once had thousands of points of warhammer, and thousands of magic cards (I think I only kept one deck and a few interesting cards). I'm also an avid potter (and a reefer! ). Ceramics are fun 

I forgot, in my spare time I nerd it up hardcore. And by spare time I mean the time I spend reading journal articles.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> My other hobbies are shark diving and travelling & shopping . You wanna talk money lol? The flights alone are scary, lodging and the dive gear itself I refuse to total up. Then again not being eaten is definately worth the $$$$.
> 
> Other hobbies include fish keeping. ha ha ha!


Lol, I love refusing to acknowledge how much a hobby costs. What's that you say? How much have I spent on my tanks in the last year? Huh?


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> Lol, I love refusing to acknowledge how much a hobby costs. What's that you say? How much have I spent on my tanks in the last year? Huh?


Steps to bringing home expensive fish:

How much was that? being bellowed into the fish room from the stairs.

Uncover all tanks and run the python full tilt on reverse...

Only respond after the third time you are asked in a loud voice. WHAT? WHAT? I have the water running! What did you say? How long until dinner? About 35 minutes.   

That should give you enough time to hide new fish bags in garbage and give the new fish the opportunity to hide. 

I also really enjoy reading and can polish off a large book in less then a day easily. Still makes husband shake his head and is happy I now possess a library card. lol


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

oh Eric, magic cards haha that was old school! I remember doing that! I sold my set on eBay for over $5,000!!!!!! LOL I had quite a large collection, some cards worth decent money too, which is why it went for so much. No black lotus though :\ that one evaded me! the best part was "buyer pays shipping" well shipping was like $200 lol because of the weight ....all old editions though, none of this 23409827342374907 version BS!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Haha, yeah, I saw magic cards 5 years or so ago and said "WTF is this? Where's the text on the land?"

hah, no Black lotus here too. But I had the moxes  Now I feel old.


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

Although not as expensive at Diving or Skiing, I am very much into woodworking/fine furniture building. Buying good tools isn't cheap, nor is lumber. 
Once I finish a few of my 'on the go' projects I will post some photos. 

Recently my girlfriend and I unearthed my old Spiderman comics and action figures. Now, due to nostalgia and low low recessionary prices, I am trying to acquire some of what is missing from the storylines I enjoyed most as a child.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm making my gf a jewellery box for her bday in march  ...I made her a small open top one for valentines back in 2005, but she needs a much larger one now!


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

As of now, I have 33 non-aquatic plants in my apartment. . . some even older than my fish. 

Other than that, cooking, sewing, hiking, and volunteering with http://flap.org.

I'm a real biology nerd.


----------



## sandeephema (Aug 24, 2007)

Cichlid and KWAS


----------



## breeze905 (Feb 1, 2009)

Well I have lots of other hobby's other than fish but i always end up getting obsessed with fish after a while... I don't have outlandish expensive hobby's tho...

video games... i own an xbox 360 which when i bought it with 6 games 4 controllers and such i paid over $1000! mind you that was the year it came out... then... every year i trade in my sports games to get the new ones that come out... every year. Madden, Live, Fight night, NHL... And i like games i get to kill people in... call of duty... gears of war 2... ya know.

I'm a huge sports fan... I like football (nfl only), basketball, MMA and boxing and generally like anything competitve.

I work in a fitness club so i work out fairly often.. mind you i just got this job back after leaving it a year ago. Started this past tuesday... so i'm not as strong as i used to be but i'll get there hopefully before april. 

I like learning and researching whatever i'm interested in at the particular moment from astrology to anatomy and of coarse... fish stuff! I have an obsession about religious stuff, secret societies and conspiracy theories. Want to hear about something weird and very interesting... go to youtube and look up stuff on the Sirius Mystery and the Dogon Tribe... I don't know about you but i found this stuff facinating!

I'm single too so ya know i enjoy the party... I like going out and getting drunk with my friends and basically having a good time... we can do whatever... i have a wide range of different kind of friends like some are into hip hop and some rock... bowling or basket ball... pretty versataile.

I like smoking that bomb sticky too 

hmmm... i'm also a rapper trying to make it... if you wanna check me out you can at www.myspace.com/jbreeze905


----------

